# Ice cream fitness: No cardio. You effin' what mate?



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

So Jason Blaha's ICF says you don't need to bother with cardio as long as your diet is right. Is he chatting biscuits or is he bang on? Thoughts?


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

i kind of agree...your weight session can count as cardio if your doing the right intensity and rest periods


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

If you want to get fit do cardio, if you want to lose weight eat less.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Up until last year I've hardly done any cardio apart from stuff for enjoyment.

Only started due to fitness.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

This has so many variables...


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

No cardio means taking in lower cals for the same result, for example if you cut on 2k cals your results will be the same as doing 400cals per day of cardio and eating 2400 cals... However the health benefits for your heart and general conditioning may be enhanced with the extra cals and cardio, so do you need cardio, nope, might it benefit your health while weight training... Yup IMO obviously! No I don't have a study to prove or disprove this but I can't see it doing any harm as long as it's not hammering quads the day after leg day for example...


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

For body composition he's bang on. At least for a typical guy wanting to look good with his shirt off. Plenty of people on here have cut with zero cardio, me included. It is simply far easier to eat 100 kcal less than do 100 kcal worth of cardio. Cardio also burns fewer calories than many think.

Cardio is however important for general health. I now do a small amount of low intensity cardio when cutting, but do more when bulking.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> No I don't have a study to prove or disprove this but I can't see it doing any harm as long as it's not hammering quads the day after leg day for example...


In case you're interested, there is evidence that cycling is probably better than running from the point of view of not interfering with growth:

http://www.cdof.com.br/ARTIGOS/DIVERSOS/WILSON 2012 Concurrent_Training___A_Meta_Analysis_Examining.35.pdf


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> In case you're interested, there is evidence that cycling is probably better than running from the point of view of not interfering with growth:
> 
> http://www.cdof.com.br/ARTIGOS/DIVERSOS/WILSON 2012 Concurrent_Training___A_Meta_Analysis_Examining.35.pdf


stuff like that is always good, cycling is lower impact than foot strikes so if guess that's why, in a similar way to swimming is ok too... I'll have a read later, thanks love stuff like that, still learning!


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

When I used to do a lot of open water swimming I found that many of the faster swimmers were fatties. I figured at this point swimming does little to get you ripped.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Irondan said:


> When I used to do a lot of open water swimming I found that many of the faster swimmers were fatties. I figured at this point swimming does little to get you ripped.


Fat helps people float


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

why wouldn't u do some cardio, regardless of if u need to for fat burning? u dont need to do loads, but just having some cardio fitness has to be good for u anyway?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Slipping it to the Mrs is about the only cardio I do.. Although that is a good 3 hours worth.. Obviously


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Plate said:


> Slipping it to the Mrs is about the only cardio I do.. Although that is a good 3 minutes worth.. Obviously


Amended correctly.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Plate said:


> Slipping it to the Mrs is about the only cardio I do.. Although that is a good 3 seconds worth.. Obviously


amended your amendment @BoomTime  ooh wait that's just me?? Forget I said owt!!!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

dumdum said:


> amended your amendment @BoomTime  ooh wait that's just me?? Forget I said owt!!!


It must be you because I get told "it was an ok 3 seconds"


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Never needed cardio to lose weight


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I carry scaffold poles and planks up and down ladders for a living, like f**k will you catch me on a treadmill after that.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Cardio is only for those who love rich tea biscuits


----------



## JayPardoe.com (Oct 13, 2015)

Jason Blaha is an absolute clown imo. A turd of the fitness industry.

ICF is a decent program though.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

as ultrasonic said, if your only bothered about what you look like then cardio isnt needed but if you want some sort of performance to go with the muscles, then cardio is required and lifting, with any intenstity, imo isnt enough to get truly fit


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

JayPardoe.com said:


> Jason Blaha is an absolute clown imo. A turd of the fitness industry.
> 
> ICF is a decent program though.


He's a funny guy....


----------



## Alien8ed (Nov 14, 2015)

I do not do it, but then again I do not sit on my arse for work.


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Irondan said:


> When I used to do a lot of open water swimming I found that many of the faster swimmers were fatties. I figured at this point swimming does little to get you ripped.


Yep. Mark Spitz, Ian Thorpe, Michael Phelps.......

.....all fat bastards, the lot of them.


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

HJC1972 said:


> Yep. Mark Spitz, Ian Thorpe, Michael Phelps.......
> 
> .....all fat bastards, the lot of them.


Totally contextually inconsistent. No point discussing as it is two disparate conversations.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

The routine looks a bit volume heavy to me. Looks like it would take around 1.5 hours.

Has anybody done it/recommend it? Looks like a bit of everything chucked into a workout.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

melanieuk said:


> why wouldn't u do some cardio, regardless of if u need to for fat burning? u dont need to do loads, but just having some cardio fitness has to be good for u anyway?


 I hate cardio, I feel like a hamster running on a wheel. So boring.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

why lower your TDEE intake to a slow halt and ditch cardio? Cardio is great for you - eating is anabolic, the less you eat through being sedentary then your metabolism slows. If you have to consume such low calories to cut then you're backing yourself in a corner because your daily calorie requirements will lower to a silly low level. IMO it's really not good advice to totally ignore how much the body moves since we were made to move. If you have an active job/lifestyle then it might be ok but a lot of us lucky (or unlucky..) folk have desk jobs. Cardio helps your body become a better energy efficient machine. My general view is the more still you are, the more fat you'll store.


----------

